# Lay Lake/Coosa County



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Figured I'd spice things up a bit with a fresh water yakkin' report. Hope it's welcome. 

Woke up with nothing to do on a beautiful Monday morning so I decided to head to the lake to wet a line. By the way, I'm from Central Alabama, so I'm sorry to say I get to freshwater fish more than salt. Anyway, 3rd cast of the morning, hooked up with a nice sized crappie. If I had a way to keep him good, he would've been dinner. The rest of the morning continued on the same note, hooking up with several small bass, 1-3 # size (I think ones a smallmouth?). After lunch, afternoon started relatively slow, but picked up later on. Got a few more bass, another crappie (same size as the first), and a surprise. A freshwater Drum. Never got one of those before. 

All total, 6 Bass, 2 Crappie, and 1 Drum. Sure glad the heat is gone and fall fishing is back!

Some Photos!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE catch!! Thanks for posting!! I need to learn again how to catch fish in freshwater. I tried last year... going up river... and couldn't get them to bite anything.:banghead


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SheYakFishr (10/17/2007)*NICE catch!! Thanks for posting!! I need to learn again how to catch fish in freshwater. I tried last year... going up river... and couldn't get them to bite anything.:banghead


Don't lie Pam, why don't you post a picture of your Largemouth Bass?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Garbo (10/17/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *SheYakFishr (10/17/2007)*NICE catch!! Thanks for posting!! I need to learn again how to catch fish in freshwater. I tried last year... going up river... and couldn't get them to bite anything.:banghead
> ...


Dying laffin







I haven't caught ANY freshwater fish in... ummmm... well... lets see.... maybe 25 years... when I was married to a bass fisherman. I'm sure they were just not hungry.. hehehehe


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

What part of the Coosa were you fishing? I was up in Gardendale last weekend , I have alot of kin folk up there. Pam this is where I was offering for you to come and camp if you wanted to.


----------



## dustyshpp (Oct 5, 2007)

If that second pic is the one you are calling a smallmouth ....It's not...That's a Coosa River Spotted Bass...Called alot of different things around the nation...Kentucky Spotted Bass for one.....World record used to come from Smith Lake but now is from California....Between 9 & 10 pounds I think. The spots on the Coosa are known very well in the BASSMASTER world. A little FYI......


----------



## dustyshpp (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry......Third pic...


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bamasam (10/17/2007)*What part of the Coosa were you fishing? I was up in Gardendale last weekend , I have alot of kin folk up there. Pam this is where I was offering for you to come and camp if you wanted to.


Yeah... that place looks really nice to stay at!!... plus get to TRY to catch some freshwater fish! I just need something to stay in... besides a dangggg tent. laffs... One of these days.. I'll take you up on that Sam!!!


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Bamasam, This was at Lay Lake. I saw on your profile you're from Harpersville, so it's right down the road from where you're at.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the ID on the Spotted Bass Dusty. I thought he was something a little different since no balck band. Just started fishing Lay recently so I've never caught one before.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm from Montgomery andfish the coosaall the time! I catch more of them than largemouth. They are great fun on an ultralite or flyrod.

What did you catch the drum on. I have been trying to catch one. I see them all the time in the coosa at Wetumpka.

SheYAk, I fished with your brother and nephew yesterday. He mentioned that you would have loved it. We had a great time, you should come along next time.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dustyshpp (10/17/2007)*If that second pic is the one you are calling a smallmouth ....It's not...That's a Coosa River Spotted Bass...Called alot of different things around the nation...Kentucky Spotted Bass for one.....World record used to come from Smith Lake but now is from California....Between 9 & 10 pounds I think. The spots on the Coosa are known very well in the BASSMASTER world. A little FYI......


We have plenty of both in the quarry that Joe (my neighbor) and I fish. Chilton County.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><A name=largemouth>*FLORIDA LARGEMOUTH BASS*</A>*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The upper jaw extends beyond the rear edge of the eye. Its first and second dorsal fins are almost separated by an obvious deep dip. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><A name=spotted>*SPOTTED BASS*</A>*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The upper jaw does not extend past the eye. First and second dorsal fins are clearly connected.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report from my old home grounds. My dad used to tell stories of him and his dad catching 60 lb drums from the Coosa around Wilsonville; but then, my dad was a fisherman and there were no pics. :takephotooke


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

NoMoSurf....The Drum was caught on a Berkley Frenzy Rattl'r cast parallel to the weed beds. I let it sink down to almost bottom and brought it back on a slow retreive. Didn't hit all that hard, so let 'em realize they're hooked on their own then one good hook set.


----------

